# hello



## tarza (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a p89 -rossi 38 special -rugur security 357-and i just like shooting and wanted to say hi

i found this site by accident -i started reading and the more i read the more interested i became i have a p89 rugur and i have read on here that the trigger pull can be regulated to some degree by the hammer spring. now my question is the hammer spring in the handle next to the mag?- yesterday i took the trigger&transfer bar out and polished them with 1500 grit sand paper that helped alot. thank you for allowing me to state these questions


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Here's a link to a PDF file that has an exploded view of the P89. Part #V00400 is the hammer spring.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/PDF/PartsBooklets/C6.pdf


----------



## tarza (Aug 20, 2009)

*thank you for your reply*

do you happen to know what i have to do to change the hammer spring or do i have to take it to a smith


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. If this is your only handgun and you have no experience dismantling and reassembling a weapon, take it to a smith. Otherwise, go for it.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Welcome from southeast Texas. If this is your only handgun and you have no experience dismantling and reassembling a weapon, take it to a smith. Otherwise, go for it.


I agree.


----------



## tarza (Aug 20, 2009)

*is it alot*

is it alot different than putting a carberator together- i have a 38 special -45 kimber-357 security 6- 22 browning-i reload my own bullets = just not sure where to start at on the p89- i have a micrometer & 6 inch caliper just need to know what pins to pull


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

tarza said:


> is it alot different than putting a carberator together...


Biggest difference is that while you are driving, the carburetor won't blow up in your face or hurt the fellow shooters around you. Just my .02.


----------



## tarza (Aug 20, 2009)

*i understand*

safety is most importaint to me also. I will just get a book from the library.I didnt want to make anybody uneasy about giving me information. I guess other than which hand gun you like or what caliber perfer. I shoud'nt ask questions about such things.Thank you i understand


----------



## tarza (Aug 20, 2009)

*i got her*

i had to order a book from the library it was a book called the gun digest book of firearms assembly/disassembly :automatic pistols by J B Wood .i installed the 20 lb hammer spring- shortened the trigger bar that took out the slop out of the trigger installed adjustable sights (millet)and made a front sight from the plastic of a maytag dryer- poor people have poor ways - im very happy with it the trigger breaks at 5.8 lbs and the accuracy has improved greatly


----------

